

Ask Y Combinator: Notification information for W2010? - dstorrs

1) Originally, tomorrow was the day that applicants would hear if they should book a flight for demo day.  But the application deadline got extended two days due to the Twitter and Justin.tv deals.  Are things still on track for tomorrow?<p>2) Will all applicants be notified of their status, or just the ones who are invited to demo?<p>3) Is there a specific time that you expect applications will go out by?<p>I hope this doesn't sound pushy; I wanted to set realistic expectations for myself.  Thanks for the opportunity to apply.
======
thaumaturgy
By the way: thanks for asking this. I was wondering the same things. I'm
trying to concentrate on coding today, but there's this constant buzz in the
back of my brain wondering about the application; I haven't been able to get
rid of it.

------
pg
yes, yes, no

~~~
dstorrs
Thank you.

